# lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!!



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

im debatin on whether or not to get an 08 rabbit. im lookin to make 250+ whp. will i have to spend to much money to do this or is this possible to do without puttn a huge dent it the wallet? help me out plz


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (DUBBBIN17)*

ahhm... get a GTI


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (DUBBBIN17)*

i don't think a rabbit is the way to go, although poaaible with like stage 3 turbo from c2 motorsports i believe, but it will definitly cost you


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

GTI chipped or Turbo FTW!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_i don't think a rabbit is the way to go, although poaaible with like stage 3 turbo from c2 motorsports i believe, but it will definitly cost you

You wouldn't need stage 3 to get around 250 whp, stage 2 is advertised as making 250whp and if you get some other mods suck as exhaust or underdrive pulley, you could probably squeeze a bit more hp out of it.


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (blackhawk 76)*

think i changed my mind and goin with the gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (DUBBBIN17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBBIN17* »_think i changed my mind and goin with the gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its really not worth the extra 8-10k over a rabbit
get a rabbit & C2 stage 2 turbo=$21K & 250whp
or get a gti for still 2-5k more and only have like 197whp



_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 6:04 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
its really not worth the extra 8-10k over a rabbit
get a rabbit & C2 stage 2 turbo=$21K & 250whp
or get a gti for still 2-5k more and only have like 197whp
_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 6:04 PM 5-15-2008_

plus the I-5 sounds sick,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
its really not worth the extra 8-10k over a rabbit
get a rabbit & C2 stage 2 turbo=$21K & 250whp
or get a gti for still 2-5k more and only have like 197whp
_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 6:04 PM 5-15-2008_

I like the way you think


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I like the way you think









yea im startin to like it to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

don't get a gti.... for real tunning our engine will dominate those 2.slows . there is a 380 whp stock block rabbit right now....


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_don't get a gti.... for real tunning our engine will dominate those 2.slows . there is a 380 whp stock block rabbit right now....

do u have any pics of this car?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

















that looks really sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Just remember, GTIs come with more standard features than Rabbits, and the only physical parts a GTI requires for making 250 whp are an intake and exhaust. -- That means the GTI is more warranty friendly.
I've got one of each. My GTI is nicer/faster, my Rabbit is more practical. -- Above all, stick to your budget first, and pick which one you like the best second.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

Um, sorry to burst your bubble, but your not going to get 50-60 WHP from an intake an exhaust on a GTI. You might get 20 or so. Intake, exhaust, and a chip, however, is a different story, you could be closer to 250 WHP because you could go Stage 2 with a full exhaust and intake.


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Um, sorry to burst your bubble, but your not going to get 50-60 WHP from an intake an exhaust on a GTI. You might get 20 or so. Intake, exhaust, and a chip, however, is a different story, you could be closer to 250 WHP because you could go Stage 2 with a full exhaust and intake.

yea ur not gonna get more than 30 tops out of intake and exhuast!but i understand where u r comin from the gti is gonna b cheaper to mod!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*

yea, i mean there's nothing better , dollar per HP wise, than getting a chip on a factory turbo car.


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_yea, i mean there's nothing better , dollar per HP wise, than getting a chip on a factory turbo car.
 
wat chip?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*

all you need is to make 30 hp on the gti's to get 250hp
the 2.0T is underrated.. they have around 220hp, not 200. my friend and i have been hearing about that a lot. he has the 2.0T. well we went to the track and got it dynoed and it ran 218.5, 219, and 219 again on the 3rd run.
i still say get the 2.5 and turbo it for the cost efficient 250 hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but for the closer to factory 250hp you gotta have some cash.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

'd advise the rabbit with c2 stg2. new GTIs have the TSI and a complete lack of support at the moment.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_'d advise the rabbit with c2 stg2. new GTIs have the TSI and a complete lack of support at the moment.

It's the same engine with some minor modifications (such as timing chain and oil filter relocation) and a new name, it's not the 1.4L TSI supercharged + turbocharged engine.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand that, however there are currently no aftermarket parts for the updated engine. a bunch of people on golfmkv.com are very upset right now cuz they thought they could go chip and uprated dv and be set and now they get to play the waiting game those of us with the 2.5 were playing up until earlier this year


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_all you need is to make 30 hp on the gti's to get 250hp
the 2.0T is underrated.. they have around 220hp, not 200. my friend and i have been hearing about that a lot. he has the 2.0T. well we went to the track and got it dynoed and it ran 218.5, 219, and 219 again on the 3rd run.
i still say get the 2.5 and turbo it for the cost efficient 250 hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but for the closer to factory 250hp you gotta have some cash.

He was saying whp, not engine like you are talking about. the already expensive in comparison gti will take a significant amount of modifications to get to 250whp. 
Already people have said the the gti is 197 whp, so yes, that comes to about 220hp (engine) like you are saying. That means there is 53 more whp to go which will cost about 1500-2000 on top of the 22-24k price tag putting you around 24-26k total. 
The Rabbit will only need a stage 2 kit from c2 which should be done with the price of the car for around 20-22k.


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
He was saying whp, not engine like you are talking about. the already expensive in comparison gti will take a significant amount of modifications to get to 250whp. 
Already people have said the the gti is 197 whp, so yes, that comes to about 220hp (engine) like you are saying. That means there is 53 more whp to go which will cost about 1500-2000 on top of the 22-24k price tag putting you around 24-26k total. 
The Rabbit will only need a stage 2 kit from c2 which should be done with the price of the car for around 20-22k.

yea thats wat i was talkin about!whp not hp. my friend just bought an 07 gti and it pulls pretty good but i dont want another gti i like the rabbit so with the stage 2 c2 he wont b able to keep up???


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
He was saying whp, not engine like you are talking about. the already expensive in comparison gti will take a significant amount of modifications to get to 250whp. 
Already people have said the the gti is 197 whp, so yes, that comes to about 220hp (engine) like you are saying. That means there is 53 more whp to go which will cost about 1500-2000 on top of the 22-24k price tag putting you around 24-26k total. 
The Rabbit will only need a stage 2 kit from c2 which should be done with the price of the car for around 20-22k.

very true, dont know how i came to that conclusion lol. anyways i apoligize you are absolutely correct
well, at least i got the 2.5 FTW correct lol


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBBIN17* »_
yea thats wat i was talkin about!whp not hp. my friend just bought an 07 gti and it pulls pretty good but i dont want another gti i like the rabbit so with the stage 2 c2 he wont b able to keep up???

Nope...


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_
Nope...

ok im gonna have to look into the rabbit more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*

How's the weight between the GTi and Rabbit?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

thats what i wanna kno and is it b/c the 2.slow is a lighter motor or did they just put some extra **** in the rabbits to slow them down
???


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_thats what i wanna kno and is it b/c the 2.slow is a lighter motor or did they just put some extra **** in the rabbits to slow them down
???

Rabbit coupe is 200lbs lighter than the gti


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

the only appearance complaint i havve about the car is the plastic trim around it! it stands out and i think makes the car look kinda cheap.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (DUBBBIN17)*

o werddd i always thought the rabbit was heavier ... nice


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
its really not worth the extra 8-10k over a rabbit
get a rabbit & C2 stage 2 turbo=$21K & 250whp
or get a gti for still 2-5k more and only have like 197whp
_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 6:04 PM 5-15-2008_

I thought that way once, but you need to add the fact the GTI and GLI have the nicer, interior, steering wheel, MFD, seats, auto climate control, HID's, bigger brakes, and wheels.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (zakspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakspeed* »_
I thought that way once, but you need to add the fact the GTI and GLI have the nicer, interior, steering wheel, MFD, seats, auto climate control, HID's, bigger brakes, and wheels. 

take that 5g you still have left after buying a rabbit/jetta and turbo'ing it and you can buy all that stuff for it. now you have a rabbit that is faster than a GTI/GLI and nicely customized.
i prefer starting from scratch and making it exactly the way i want it with my own two hands rather than just buying it already done, but thats just me


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

just use nitrous.. 100 wet shot should bump you up pretty close. And ya know, open the exhaust and intake up a bit.
if there were cams you'd be a lot closer but i have a feeling we arent going to get cams any time soon.


----------



## DUBBBIN17 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: lookin to get 250+ whp out of rabbit!!! (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
take that 5g you still have left after buying a rabbit/jetta and turbo'ing it and you can buy all that stuff for it. now you have a rabbit that is faster than a GTI/GLI and nicely customized.
i prefer starting from scratch and making it exactly the way i want it with my own two hands rather than just buying it already done, but thats just me

yea i like this idea alot better!cause i want my car to stick out and b all my work and ideas


----------

